# mit Aussparung eines



## TheChabon

El autor habla acá de unos brazos diagonales que en la construcción de madera medieval se proyectan por delante de la pared para tomar el piso superior o el techo, proyectantes. 

¿Ese _Aussparung_ es en realidad como _aufsparen_, “exceptuando”, no? 

Saludos y gracias. 


Das zweite stützende Glied, das Kragholz oder der Bug, ist wie jenes _aktiv_ und _dienend_. Im gothischen Mittelalter ist es oft *nur* der ganzen Höhe nach ausgekehlt mit Aussparung eines halb oder ganz erhabenen Schnitzwerkes (eines Heiligen unter einem Baldachin, eines Wappenträgers, eines einfachen Wappens und dergl.)

El segundo miembro de soporte, la ménsula o el brazo, es al igual que el primero _activo_ y _sirviente_. En el medioevo gótico a menudo está meramente [?] [contornedo? ahuecado? acanalado?] en toda su altura [recediendo? con excepción de?] una talla en semirrelieve o altorrelieve: un santo debajo de un baldaquino, animales en actitud de sostén (en terminología heráldica, “soportes”), un blasón simple, y similares.


----------



## Geviert

Aussparung quiere decir reservar o mantener libre un espacio para un (futuro) uso determinado. También en sentido figurado (reservarse un tema o pregunta para el final, por ejemplo). En tu caso yo diría que el segundo miembro de soporte, de forma acanalada a lo largo de toda su altura, reservaba mantenía libre, poseía libre el espacio para una talla en semirelieve o altorelieve.


----------



## kunvla

Concuerdo con Geviert. 

Hola, Chabon: ¿Estás seguro de que en el texto se trate de "animales en actitud de sostén" y no de Wappenträger como estos dos:

http://www.guenter-lehnen-koeln.de/Denkmaeler_96.jpg

http://media03.myheimat.de/2010/05/09/1053100_thumb.jpg?1286445600


Saludos,


----------



## Geviert

...pueden ser soportes (como señala Chabon), tenantes (figuras humanas) o sostenes (figurados). "Der Heilige unter einem Baldachin" será un tenante, "der Wappenträger" puede ser también un soporte, "ein einfaches Wappen" und dergl. será seguramente un sostén.


----------



## TheChabon

Claro, el _Aussparung_ tiene que significar algo así como “haciéndole el lugar”, casi “alojando, conteniendo”. Ahora lo veo clarísimo. Muchas gracias. 

[Con respecto al _Wappenträger_ había entendido que el rol de la figura era la de un "soporte" heráldico que en este caso en vez de sostener el blasón soporta la carga del edificio propiamente dicho, como los atlantes que a veces aparecen soportando balcones, o como cuando aparecen las cariátides en lugar de las columnas. Pero es cierto que el hecho de que después aparezca como opción el _Wappen_ hace pensar que capaz sea simplemente una figura con su blasón como sugiere kunvla --más cuando tampoco el santo debajo de su baldaquino está sosteniendo nada tampoco. Esa era la parte de la oración que pensaba que entendía, así que en cualquier momento me corto las venas con el teclado, en fin.]


----------



## Geviert

Si es un Wappenträger solo es un träger del Wappen, de lo contrario tendría otro nombre. Generalmente estos soportes hasta tienen una propia base. La terminología de la heráldica es estricta y en alemán dos veces más, como sabemos


----------



## TheChabon

[La terminología es estricta, pero la expresión es metafórica, ¡entonces para entender el significado necesitás un contexto de 2000 palabras a la redonda!] 

Gracias de vuelta.


----------



## iaf

Una _Aussparung _es una cavidad o un nicho. En este caso ese espacio es ahuecado para dar lugar a la obra tallada (en su totalidad o en semirrelieve).

Saludos,
iaf.


----------



## TheChabon

Upa. Efectivamente así lo es. Sólo encuentro esta acepción cuando la busco específicamente. 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## kunvla

iaf said:


> Una _Aussparung _es una cavidad o un nicho. En este caso ese espacio es ahuecado para dar lugar a la obra tallada (en su totalidad o en semirrelieve).
> 
> Saludos,
> iaf.


Totalmente de acuerdo con *iaf*.

Saludos,


----------

